# US products YAY! need help :)



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All,
I've finally been able to get some products I keep reading about on here...
I was able to get the Ice on Ice stuff....
How do you guys use it and when?
Is it like PetSilk's Liquid Silk Serum? That's what I use usually for Sierra's static fur...and winter is coming up!!

Also Angeleyes is taken into stock by one breeder of Maltese who sells online stuff....I am the first one to use it! It's not even on here product list yet! She wants me to keep her up to date on how the results are going to be!
So how much do you guys use?
Sierra's eye staining is not that much as her muzzle staining.....on the website of Angeleyes it states it helps also reduce muzzle staining...

It was a hefty order, but I am willing to try it because I read you guys being really pleased with the results.....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have used the Angles Eyes with Smarty and it has helped with the matting in the corner of her eyes. I follow the amounts on the jar for weight. She get 3/4 teaspoon a day.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I just started using Angel Eyes yesterday on Biscuit. I was worried that Biscuit wouldn't like the taste because he's kind of picky. Fortunately, he loves it and so it's making him gobble down his good---added benefit!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Hello All,
> I've finally been able to get some products I keep reading about on here...
> I was able to get the Ice on Ice stuff....
> How do you guys use it and when?
> ...


Sorry I missed this thread 

I use ALL of the products above, so where to start. The Ice on Ice is good, I spray it on her coat a few times a week, concentrating on the ends or wherever there is breakage. The silk protein is GOOD STUFF, too..IMO. It is kinda greasy looking/feeling when you first put it on, but it seems to absorb into the coat nicely. I think these products have alot to do with Gucci's coat growing out so nicely here lately.

I did use Angel Eyes, and it DOES work help stop the tearing....but it doesn't take away the stain that is already there. My vet told me not to use the Angel Eyes for more than 10 days, because it has an animal antibiotic in it. After the 10 days, she did look better.

Also, put little dabs of baking powder on the fur where she is staining, that will help keep it dry and stop the yeast from coloring the fur. I would do this once in the morning and once at night.

After you successfully stop any new staining........then you can lighten the stains by applying lemon juice or peroxide. It works great.

With the peroxide, I would put a litte on the fur and carry her in my arms so she didn't mess with it and wash it out in about 10-15 minutes. I alternated applications...One day, lemon juice, next day...peroxide.

Good luck! I hope you enjoy all the products, they are really good ones!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Kara, 
thank you so much for replying! I am still waiting for it to come in, it's taking too long!!! hahahaha!
Thank you for your Ice on Ice information!

So what would you do after 10 days? Wait 5 days and then start again?
Thank you for your tips with the bleaching of the ready stained fur....but I am not afraid of the scissors  I will simply cut that strain....as it is no longer than 1 cm anyway, as I already cut that strain every now and then to get rid of the red....luckily the staining is not that bad.....
It's more the staining in her moustache that I am worried about....hear beard is amazingly clear.....

thanks again for coming back to this thread!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You're welcome! 

Gosh, I don't know how long you should wait before starting it again? This is for eye tearing, right?

If you use the baking soda fairly religiously it should keep it dry and stop any stains from developing. I'll dig around online and see if I can find anything about intervals between Angel Eyes treatment.

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hey Kara, 
the products arrived today....gosh the AngelEyes is a really smally container!
Will I really see change in 10 days?
It states a few weeks......let's hope it works.....

I'm wondering about the Ice on Ice now that I see it.....Doesn't it make the fur wet? I will have to blow-dry it, won't I?

I mean when Sierra's fur gets humid, then it waves up......
Oh btw she has a crimped strain on her ears too! It's sooo funny!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, the ice on ice will 'dampen' the hair, yes...I usually don't blowdry it and it doesn't cause much wave, but you could.

I noticed improvement w/ Angel Eyes in about 2 weeks. Just keep the area real dry (with the baking soda) while you are treating with the AE...and you'll be able to notice if the tearing changes or slows down any.

I still have to wash occasional eye boogers out! lol, so I am still tending to her eyes alot, its just ALOT better dealing w/ boogers! ound: 

I hope you see an improvement in 10 days! Let me know  I think it works pretty well.

How cool Sierra has a crimped strain  They are special, indeed! :whoo: 

Kara


----------

